

Carousels examined pt1 - description and html - onderhond
http://www.onderhond.com/blog/work/carousel-pattern-html
Corrected link: http://www.onderhond.com/blog/onderhond/carousel-pattern-pt1-html
======
devmonk
I personally think that while carousels are eye candy, they are just a fad. At
my place of work, the designers have standardized on using them for many sites
for a year or so now, and we have been sick of them for about that long. There
was a study a few years ago that showed that people are fascinated with faces
and like photos on sites. But when the site designer can't decide on a single
photo to best convey the myriad of ideas they are trying to relate on the
page, they rotate them with a way to navigate between them using the same
"carousel" pattern.

Interaction on a page is good, but when you start making decisions about what
they user should see next (e.g. like the the fading in and out of news
headlines that used to be on news sites in the early 2000s), you may as well
just show video or some fancy animation, because the user is getting
distracted rather than seeing the static content they typically want to see.
Slideshows that can be set to automate via "play slideshow" are just fine,
though.

------
devmonk
Corrected link: <http://www.onderhond.com/blog/work/carousel-pattern-pt1-html>

